# Control Panel error



## WMSMITH (Mar 30, 2004)

MY CONTROL PANEL READING AN ERROR SAID IN 
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\APPWIZ.CPC CAUSING ME NOT TO USE THE CONTROL PANEL


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Welcome to TSG WMSMITH

I've split your "piggyback" post and created a new thread for it. Please always start "new topics" when asking for help.

Continue to follow up to this thread for this problem.

Can you verify the name of the file again? appwiz.cpl is the Control Panel's Add/Remove programs applet.

There is no valid appwiz.cpc that I know of.

And please let us know what version of Windows you are using.


----------

